# EdGCM - Modelagem Climática Global Educacional



## Vince (25 Mai 2007 às 17:04)

O EdGCM é um software desenvolvido pela NASA para instalar no computador que corre uma versão educativa dum modelo climático global baseado no GISS.

O software permite a  estudantes familiarizarem-se com o modelo através de cenários já existentes ou para desenvolver e manipular os seus próprios cenários de simulação de alterações climáticas. O programa tem uma agradável interface de utilizador e produz variados mapas e outputs científicos.

















Podem fazer o download e aceder a manuais e tutoriais neste site:
http://edgcm.columbia.edu/


----------

